# Bulk potato flakes



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Anyone have a source for potato flakes in larger than 5lb packaging? How about less than $1.60 a lb?


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 19, 2007)

I did a quick Google of "bulk potato flakes" and found them in 40 lb bags for $35. They also had 100 lb bags a little cheaper. Shipping might take a bite out of the savings, though. You could try a local restaurant supply or ag co-op near you, too.


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Can you give me the link?


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's a link for 15# and 40# quantities:

http://www.aaoobfoods.com/vegetables.htm#top


----------



## Jayson745 (Dec 13, 2006)

I would check a bulk food store like sams club. 

Like mentioned, shipping is gonna take any savings away from you.


----------

